# my work truck



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Just parked outside a job I finished.

In all honesty, I am just starting out and wanted to make an impression. My dad bought me this truck... I know I know... sounds bad, but why not take any help you can get?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

close up of the logo on the door


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Like the ladder rack too!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very nice. Should make a good impression. Image is very important.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Tundra time 'round here! 

Looks good, why worry about how you get your tools? It's all about how you use them.
Unless of course you stole them...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

All you need now is a black enclosed trailer behind it with your logo on it.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

It is actually a Tacoma not a tundra,

also I am waiting until I have made enough to rationalize buying a black logod enclosed trailer... it is on the horizon.

Thinking of 5x10


----------

